# New Handler Question



## raerp (Dec 15, 2013)

I have just recently had the pleasure of joing my dept's K-9 unit and I now have a 4yr old german shepard. The question i have is that he whines constantly while riding in the car, as soon as my car goes into drive he starts. Why does he do this? Is he just anxious to get out and work? I take him running before every shift so i know he is getting exercise and I also get him out numerous times during the shift to do simple article find problems and short tracks so he feels good.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He's leaking in his drive state because he' ready and rearin' to go. Instead of running maybe a good tug session would help? And if you feed kibble, have him search for it(toss it all over an area that is healthy/safe) instead of feeding him in a bowl...mental stimulation is good! I'd also do a routine before your shift, a massage to relax him if possible is always good, and you can feel his physical condition when you do a hands on relaxing protocol. Some dogs get tumors that go undetected because the handlers aren't petting or going over them. I've found a couple bumps on my long coat because I don't always give her a hands on inspection.
I'd try to find what works best for your dog so his performance when needed is exact and precise when he's called to duty.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

too late to edit, but what about doing some obedience(fun stuff!) to get him in a less leaking state before he's put in the ride?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

raerp said:


> I have just recently had the pleasure of joing my dept's K-9 unit and I now have a 4yr old german shepard. The question i have is that he whines constantly while riding in the car, as soon as my car goes into drive he starts. Why does he do this? Is he just anxious to get out and work? I take him running before every shift so i know he is getting exercise and I also get him out numerous times during the shift to do simple article find problems and short tracks so he feels good.


 
Is your dog narcotic detection or patrol or dual? He will get used to the routine. DO NOT DO SEARCHING FOR FOOD OR ANYTHING OTHER THAN WHAT THE DOG WAS TRAINED FOR. That being said. Our dogs are excited to go to work. They do eventually learn to settle down,and enjoy the ride until it is time to work


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why can't they search for things other than what they're trained to
search for?



ladylaw203 said:


> Is your dog narcotic detection or patrol or dual? He will get used to the routine.
> 
> >>>>> DO NOT DO SEARCHING FOR FOOD OR ANYTHING OTHER THAN WHAT THE DOG WAS TRAINED FOR.<<<<<
> 
> That being said. Our dogs are excited to go to work. They do eventually learn to settle down,and enjoy the ride until it is time to work


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a lot of police departments use German Shepherds.



raerp said:


> I have just recently had the pleasure of joing my dept's K-9 unit and I now have a 4yr old >>>>>german shepard. <<<<<
> 
> The question i have is that he whines constantly while riding in the car, as soon as my car goes into drive he starts. Why does he do this? Is he just anxious to get out and work? I take him running before every shift so i know he is getting exercise and I also get him out numerous times during the shift to do simple article find problems and short tracks so he feels good.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yoko does a lot of 'leaking' too. Its just who she is. Very excitable dog and works well. She will eventually settle down, but that initial 10 mins or so she 'leaks'.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Ours used to do this. I noticed the more turns I made or if I stopped at a store, you would think I was torturing a baby in the back seat. If we get on the highway or a long straight road she would calm down. 

She never really stopped doing this but we didn't have her in the car daily either.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

why can't they search for things other than what they're trained to
search for?


They are not pets. They are working dogs. They dont "leak" anything LOLOL We choose high drive dogs. They love to work because of the way they are trained. When we take them out of the unit,it is to relieve themselves or work. They learn the routine and are just fine. Scent detector dogs are trained on certain odors. They do not need to get out of the unit and search for anything else


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Our good family friend (works with my spouse) is patrol/tracking K9 officer. He's had his dog for a few years. The dog gets super excited when lights/sirens get turned on, and when the turn signal is on lol. He is pretty vocal most of the time. If anyone does a ride along with him he provides them ear plugs . I think the excitement and noise from it just kind of comes with the territory. Good luck and stay safe!!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Yes they learn quickly what those lights and siren mean. Going to work !!!! Where is my ball? LOL Many many years ago,my CHief wrote a report from the dog's standpoint. Dog did not understand why he had to search every night because Dad lost his ball everywhere.....LOL


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

ladylaw203 said:


> Yes they learn quickly what those lights and siren mean. Going to work !!!! Where is my ball? LOL Many many years ago,my CHief wrote a report from the dog's standpoint. Dog did not understand why he had to search every night because Dad lost his ball everywhere.....LOL


:ROFL: Do have to wonder how dogs really look at the things we ask them to do.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I think they get together and ask each other if their human is indept too. Cannot find my ball, lose humans all over the place and I have to find them......LOL


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

ladylaw203 said:


> They dont "leak" anything LOLOL We choose high drive dogs.


 The whining is leaking drive.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

use whatever term makes you happy.. LOLOL


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

ladylaw203 said:


> Many many years ago,my CHief wrote a report from the dog's standpoint. Dog did not understand why he had to search every night because Dad lost his ball everywhere.....LOL


That's funny 

David Winners


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

A buddy of mine, long time LE handler, tells stories of his first mal he had. It would spin and bark non stop while on patrol. The dispatchers would know exactly who keyed the mic before he even gave his unit number.

They tried everything they could think if to get him to stop. Leash through the cage to a prong, e-collar... They even installed a piece of plywood trapping him so he couldn't spin. Nothing worked, so he gave up and just learned to deal with it  

He's far more experienced now and wouldn't have the same trouble again, but it's funny what dogs will put a new handler through.

David Winners


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

ladylaw203 said:


> Yes they learn quickly what those lights and siren mean. Going to work !!!! Where is my ball? LOL Many many years ago,my CHief wrote a report from the dog's standpoint. Dog did not understand why he had to search every night because Dad lost his ball everywhere.....LOL


Not a LE K9, but I always joke with people in regards to my FEMA K9, they must think we are the most inept species. " seriously?, ANOTHER one of you got stuck under this stuff???Fine, let's go, I will find them, again. "

So this made me giggle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

